# Mealworm Breeding - Beetle Substrate



## edskerten (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Have had my setup for breeding mealworms going for about a month so far. So far, so good. Only issue I am experiencing is the substrate for the beetles. 

At the moment I have them on crushed up weetabix & some porridge oats. 

The problem is that most of the beetles are struggling to stay upright on the loose substrate and keep falling onto their backs. 

Should I grind up the substrate more thoroughly or does any one have any other suggestions for substrate?

I fear they will not get much breeding done if they are spending most of their time upside down!! :lol2:

Thanks

Ed


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

I had the same concern until i put some egg crate stuff in, on top of the substrate. I also sprinkled some substrate on the egg crate too.


----------



## edskerten (Jun 9, 2009)

*Egg crate*

Ok i have added some egg crate and it seems to have greatly reduced the number of them falling onto their backs. Thanks for the advice! : victory:

Ed


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

MissCat said:


> I had the same concern until i put some egg crate stuff in, on top of the substrate. I also sprinkled some substrate on the egg crate too.


It also keeps them from eating the eggs and the small mealworms.


----------



## Unix (Jun 23, 2010)

Alon93 said:


> It also keeps them from eating the eggs and the small mealworms.


Hi

Is it a fact that the beetles eat the eggs and/or the tiny larvae?

Now I have seen the substrate (wheat germ) twitching I have moved the beetles to another container. I was concerned about the possibility of the beetles having a munch on their offspring.
Not sure how many babies in the substrate but I had about 40 beetles in there..


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Unix said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it a fact that the beetles eat the eggs and/or the tiny larvae?
> 
> ...


Even if you make sure that they will always have food the beetles will still eat some of the eggs and the younger worms.


----------



## rosie&jim (Mar 23, 2010)

hi when breading my mealworms i use bran as a main subtrate then lightly cover that with cornflakes then put my egg crate on top of that.
its worked a treat for me!


----------

